# Heads Up



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, one of them anyway â€" Amphibian Classic 710555BN at Meranom 

The website also has the SE100 with crosshair dial and murphy bezel showing as Add to Cart, but sadly it then shows as Out of Stock


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Well, one of them anyway â€" Amphibian Classic 710555BN at Meranom
> 
> The website also has the SE100 with crosshair dial and murphy bezel showing as Add to Cart, but sadly it then shows as Out of Stock


Set up the warning thing, they'll send you an email as soon as they have it. These watches trickle slowly from the factory...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

These were also available very briefly this afternoon...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > Well, one of them anyway â€" Amphibian Classic 710555BN at Meranom
> ...


That's exactly how I knew about this


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep checking the site you might get lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> These were also available very briefly this afternoon...


I don't know about the watch but I want those trousers! Would make a great pair of shorts


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

KrispyDK said:


>


BACK IN STOCK FOLKS!!!

Just bought this one 

They've also got the 100SE in this bezel/dial combo but I already got one of those, albeit with the silver bezel. Hmmm, maybe I really need three different versions? 

EDIT: Yes I do! All three versions now incoming :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Are the trousers available??


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Are the trousers available??


 :lol:

I'm still pondering the 420SE as wellâ€¦

Damn this crazy business :wallbash:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The 100555KN is on its way


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Not from Meranon but you guys want to see something ridiculous? Just venting some steam....










The  have all the documents over a month now.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Are they on strike?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Are they on strike?


No, but will be soon for sale :lol: The government is letting go all its participation on the company. And then they all have to move their butts because it ceases to be a public job for life (which just exists in some peoples minds as that is also long gone).


----------

